# Another New Member - Hi Everyone



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopefully I will learn how to put photos up so I can show my horses:lol:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome. I'd help with the picture thing but i'm not a very good explainer. i'd get you lost, like i did that guy i gave directions to, LOL


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Angelina1 said:


> Hopefully I will learn how to put photos up so I can show my horses:lol:


When you post a reply go to the "Go Advanced" option at the bottom of the Quick Reply box, Once you get there, in the toolbar there is a paper clip that says "attach images" and you can select the file you want. You can do it that way. 

Or you can use a flickr, or photobucket account and copy the image address and in the toolbar there is what looks like a Mountain and the sun above it. It says "Insert image" when you roll the mouse over it. Click it and you can paste the image address to it. 

I explained it the best I could, hope that helps!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the welcomes and the help on posting photos - I love seeing everyones horses and reading all the great stories, advice and comments. I will look forward to adding my 4 legged family to this great forum.....


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay, another Aussie. We'll out number all the other nationalities the way we're going.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Angelina1..I have a "son of weebs" before gelding.."Sam"...get in touch..joec.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2011)

hi Angelina1...this is "Sam"..I believe you own his sire..:"Weebs", aka; we be gee bee....could you confirm and tell us more about Sam?..it would be appreciated....thanks..j.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Joe, Sorry I know nothing about "Sam" - how old is he?? and did he race or was registered?? if so do you know his racing/registered name?? as I can trace his sire.. I do know of the foals my boy has sired (he sired 2 whilst at the racing stud in Mount Compass - 1 filly unbranded owned by a friend of mine, the other is unknown and 2 whilst with me 1 filly still with me and a colt that is now deceased). Unless he is the unknown foal (I have not been able to find information on that foal through the Harness association).. but Sam's age will sort that out!! let me know!!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sam,*

Hi Angelina1...friezebrand no. S5040288. Breeder: R J Phillipps..Sire : WE BE GEE BEE..Dam: Byza Lady. Foaling date: 05-sept-2004.
I was given some more info from the owners of Aylesbury lodge...There is no doubt...
There is quite a story behind both "Weebs" and "Sam".
Did you see the pics under "new member".


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

PM the story as I would love to hear it. Yes I did see the photos...


----------



## Saratoga (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad that you have found and joined the forum Angelina. New here as well just starting to feel my way around the site.


----------

